

Need a plain-English NDA for your startup? Just $3 for the one we put together. - benhoyt
http://micropledge.com/projects/plain-english-nda

======
dcurtis
If you are in a position where you need to sue someone for breaking
confidentiality, having a three dollar document backing you up is probably not
a good idea... legalese is legalese for a reason-- because it's concise and
reduces possible alternate interpretations.

------
s_baar
Spam. And not the good type either. Edit: Solved, title now accurate.

~~~
benhoyt
Does it really look like spam? Why? Several "startup types" have already found
it useful, and at $3, you can hardly lose. To get a lawyer to write you
something similar might cost you $300.

I posted it because I honestly thought it might be of interest, and useful, to
startup founders.

~~~
s_baar
It wouldn't be spam if it was properly advertised. A title that said "Plain
English legal NDA for just $3" would have been fine. However, when an article
is linked to, unless noted otherwise in the title, I expect to see content.

~~~
benhoyt
Fair enough -- I've changed it to make that clear. No hard feelings :-), but
perhaps a bit harsh to bam it as spam?

~~~
s_baar
Probably, but I couldn't think of a succinct way to say so when commenting.

------
pistoriusp
I don't know about you guys but I'm always reluctant to sign a NDA. I usually
flat out refuse, and most people don't seem to mind if I don't.

